# Games won, the Magic number



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Sacto is our Clincher! (Magic Number THread)*

It's been a long season, it's been a tumultous season... and now, it's our Home Clincher.

Granted that Toronto plays the Hornets on Friday as well, and if they lose we clinch... we can't count on them to just lose. We have to beat the KINGS at least once this season!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Games won, the Magic number (to clinch playoffs)*

whats the magic number of games though? You know how in the baseball playoff race, they say the magic number if clipper wins plus the last person's losses is XX 

Its 12:30 and i cant think right now...im guessing maybe the number is around 10? 10 wins or the other teams losses? or closer to 15?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i bet its 45


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I have to say around 43 with the way 7th and 8th seeds are currently hovering around .500


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Right now the number is 49 until the Hornets lose, it's not exactly the Magic number, it's the play-off berth number.

Every game the Hornets who hold 9th place lose, the number gets smaller.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If we win tomorrow the Magic number is 48.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh.. the Number to clinch is still 49 wins.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Houston won tonight over OKC, so the magic number is now 48.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Magic number has fallen to 46, with Utah being the new Dictator of it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers will probably clinch if they win 2 or 3 games. Utah who is currently in 9th is 8 games behind the Clippers and only has 12 games left.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Utah won again.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyways, it's damn good to see Clippers being an exciting team again... I think there's no way that this team will be out of playoffs, and it would be a big gift to you guys (Weasel, Arenas909, Yamaneko, Free Arsenal and many others great Clipps fans) when this clinch game came... Like I was thrilled when Raps and Grizzlies (teams that I like) clinched playoff spots...


Good luck in the playoffs, this team deserves it, especially EB (I really like him)
Congrats guys, you have a good team!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Anyways, it's damn good to see Clippers being an exciting team again... I think there's no way that this team will be out of playoffs, and it would be a big gift to you guys (Weasel, Arenas909, Yamaneko, Free Arsenal and many others great Clipps fans) when this clinch game came... Like I was thrilled when Raps and Grizzlies (teams that I like) clinched playoff spots...
> 
> 
> Good luck in the playoffs, this team deserves it, especially EB (I really like him)
> Congrats guys, you have a good team!


Thanks dawg, you got some rep comin your way.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Magic number is now down to 45.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Alright, just 3 more Ws... though they won't easy with games against the Kings (twice), Denver, and the Suns coming up. Clips still have to play Dallas twice too before the season is over (ouch).


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

@ Sac, vs Denv, @ Phoenix, vs Sac, @ Lakers, vs Dallas, vs Portland, @ Seattle, vs Seattle, @ Memphis, @ Dallas

is what we have left. I see Clips winning 7 of the 11(vs Denv, vs Sac, @ Lakers, vs Portland, @ Seattle, vs Seattle, @ Memphis) 49-33, just one game shy of 50 wins.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm any chance the game against Portland might be the playoff Clincher???


hmmm :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

or which game do you guys feel it will be


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> @ Sac, vs Denv, @ Phoenix, vs Sac, @ Lakers, vs Dallas, vs Portland, @ Seattle, vs Seattle, @ Memphis, @ Dallas
> 
> is what we have left. I see Clips winning 7 of the 11(vs Denv, vs Sac, @ Lakers, vs Portland, @ Seattle, vs Seattle, @ Memphis) 49-33, just one game shy of 50 wins.


That's very optimistic, but the reasoning is pretty sound. All those are teams the Clips should beat, though @ Memphis is going to be tricky, and Denver and Sac could be dangerous. I really hope the Clips can take a game or two the Suns or Dallas (vs Dallas maybe?).

According to schedule vs Portland might not be the clincher, it should happen sooner.
I forget which dates the upcoming games will be. There's a few (one at least) back to back somewhere in there. I'm hoping clinching game will be vs the Lakers.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The Los Angeles times says 4 more wins to clinch, but they don't factor in the fact we won the season series against Utah.

So even if Utah ties, we are in. :clap:


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah but the hornets could still get to 45 wins and we lost the season series to them.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah Ralph n Mike said the magic number is 4, 

but oh man its a tough couple games coming up

some we should undoubtedly win ..but being how we are so damn inconsistent :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

i've concluded that we're really not inconsistent.
with a couple exceptions, we have really played well against the teams we should beat.
also with a few exceptions, we have played poorly against equal or better teams. 
unfortunately, most of the teams we draw from here out -- including the playoffs -- will be the good teams that we have too often not shown up against at all...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"unfortunately, most of the teams we draw from here out -- including the playoffs -- will be the good teams that we have too often not shown up against at all..."


thats ****ing great 

hahha 


well damn i dont know...the thing is if we play like we or capable of i feel we can beat anyone....


but we seldom play "like we are capable of" thus killing that notion 

but damn....


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

jcwla said:


> i've concluded that we're really not inconsistent.
> with a couple exceptions, we have really played well against the teams we should beat.
> also with a few exceptions, we have played poorly against equal or better teams.


You may be onto something here. I think because of the Clip's great start and huge turnaround this season, we may be overestimating the capabilites of the team. Cassell and Mobley have just joined this season, Livingston needs more time, Radman just here, injuries to Maggette and a few other prevented real time together as a team. We're actually a little under Memphis' level imo (they had a winning season and playoffs last year) or healthy Tmac Rockets, around the Kings level (post Artest), a little better than the Lakers (recordwise anyways). We're still far from the tops in the L (Spurs, Pistons, Dallas, Suns), and even the near tops like the Cavs, Nets, Heat.

I hope with playoff experience and rest this offseason, the Clips truly fit into the upper echelons of the L, and maybe even vie for the Pacific title. The Clips made a huge improvement this season- hope they can make more progress next season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Utah is out, they can't catch the Clippers.

The Hornets are 8 games back with only 9 games left.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

2 more wins now 45 is the Magic number.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

It's all about getting the bench more confidence at this point IMO. Livingston is hitting stride, Rebraca needs to get back in form, and Singleton needs to relax on the floor (he's got happier feet than Ryan "Mr. Happy Feet" Wright, of UCLA)... The bench is key if Mobley is going to be hamperred, with Sam needing to conserve some energy (in order to have his Rockets-flashback)... They're in pretty much, but it's not settled who they're playing. Memphis is trying to avoid leapfroging the Clips, so it may be tough to drop down to play Denver. It would be great to play them instead of Dallas, but it may not happen.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

So pretty much if the Hornets loss the Clippers clinch or if the Clippers win they clinch.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Wouldn't you know it? The team we play to clinch is the Kings!

THE KINGS!!!

Of all the teams we can play, we are @ HOME vs. tHE KINGS!

A team, that invariably has our number... :curse: 

I hope we win! :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> @ Sac, vs Denv, @ Phoenix, vs Sac, @ Lakers, vs Dallas, vs Portland, @ Seattle, vs Seattle, @ Memphis, @ Dallas
> 
> is what we have left. I see Clips winning 7 of the 11(vs Denv, vs Sac, @ Lakers, vs Portland, @ Seattle, vs Seattle, @ Memphis) 49-33, just one game shy of 50 wins.


So far, were 2-1 with Sac coming up. We should take the game in my opinion, just by the swagger and mentality the Clippers squad should have after that huge comeback win vs Denver and going over to Phoenix and taking that one as well. 

Just had to bump this and Clips need to go 5-3 to reach my prediction of 7-4, where people thought it was pretty impossible.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Wouldn't you know it? The team we play to clinch is the Kings!
> 
> THE KINGS!!!
> 
> ...



Coming off the last two wins, this is our best chance so far. I think we'll take this one. :banana:


----------

